# Post a pic of your Cruze



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

As per topic, I think we need to start "post your car pic thread" so every member can see what others are doing to their cruze's. It doesn't matter if car is stock or modified. 

*Please post picture of your own Cruze*

Here is mine, completely stock but modding will begin very soon.....


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Alright ill play along, here are my 2 cruze's.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Devilz said:


> As per topic, I think we need to start "post your car pic thread" so every member can see what others are doing to their cruze's. It doesn't matter if car is stock or modified.
> 
> *Please post picture of your own Cruze*
> 
> Here is fine, completely stock but modding will begin very soon.....


I think this thread should be of only modified vehicles.

I'm sure I'm not the only one who doesnt want to see stock cars. Because I can look out my window at my own.


----------



## garrettb1 (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

Here we go!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

My 2011 Eco


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

One more cause I'm bored...


----------



## chevyboy695 (Jun 17, 2011)

here you go


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I think a better Tittle would have been post an interesting pic of your car. I second the posting pictures of stock cars can be boring. But an interesting photo of a stock car may not be. Let me try to explain.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Basically, see, what had happened was... lol
Ok, so it's photoshopped- but only to be a little lower (which I'm working on)


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

View attachment 5683
View attachment 5684
sha-sha


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Devilz said:


> As per topic, I think we need to start "post your car pic thread" so every member can see what others are doing to their cruze's. It doesn't matter if car is stock or modified.


We did one better and call it................Garages


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

evo77 said:


> I think this thread should be of only modified vehicles.
> 
> I'm sure I'm not the only one who doesnt want to see stock cars. Because I can look out my window at my own.


I don't plan to keep it stock, soon I will start modding it


----------



## Silver Cruze (Sep 1, 2011)

Devilz said:


> As per topic, I think we need to start "post your car pic thread" so every member can see what others are doing to their cruze's. It doesn't matter if car is stock or modified.
> 
> *Please post picture of your own Cruze*
> 
> ...


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> View attachment 5683
> View attachment 5684
> sha-sha


where did you get shark fin antenna, I'm after one as well


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Observe: Ice/Space Blue bowtie on wheel covers.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

11' Eco mt 
I just washed her.






















Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

CoverCraft SunShade 40% front 20% rear Solar Guard Ultra Performance tint.


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)




----------



## GodFathers (May 25, 2012)




----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

*Post pictures of your cruze!*

Here's mine withe my xtreme. I'm from a Chevy family. Looking to add a third Chevy.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Here is my LS tinted, fog lights, and LTZ Rims
Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## vmaxed (Jan 17, 2012)

New 2012 LTZ RS


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Here's one from last summer when I painted the mirrors, roof, and bowties. I'll post some new pictures with spring after I clean her up a bit.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## Prevostallison (May 13, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Prevostallison (May 13, 2013)

Kinda dirty.. Thinking about tinting the taillights.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

A great picture taken by a very talented photographer!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

View attachment 15569
plus two


----------



## jmb1676 (Mar 29, 2013)

Kinda looks like you forgot to take off you're winter tires.....too much black!


----------



## ColinMPhoto (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Last month


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Older pic!


----------



## neary (May 15, 2013)

Woot

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## winkdasink (May 28, 2013)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## tavogl (Jun 24, 2013)

My new 2013 cruze ltwith rs package


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## Blue12Cruze (Jun 30, 2013)

Here's my '12 Cruze LS.....


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Friday Cruzetalk! It's the weekend, time to wash the work week of your Cruze. :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Covered the corners for now and looking for the best place for tint. 




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Nobody said:


> Happy Friday Cruzetalk! It's the weekend, time to wash the work week of your Cruze. :th_dblthumb2:



Nice grilles. I bought the lower for my car after my condenser ate a rock. Looks like you did a better job fitting it into the opening.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## EROracing (Mar 11, 2013)

2013 ltz rs 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

2011 RS/SS 


























Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Vinny (Apr 4, 2013)

Here is my 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS package


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChillGill (Jul 3, 2013)

2013 LT RS









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Vinny said:


> Here is my 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS package


This is true love &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

2012 Cruze RS 6 MT


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Nobody said:


> Happy Friday Cruzetalk! It's the weekend, time to wash the work week of your Cruze. :th_dblthumb2:


What grilles are these?


----------



## Bruno (Aug 20, 2012)

Autumn Metallic is a pain to keep clean but when it is..


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Ru5ty said:


> View attachment 16090
> View attachment 16098



Nice job on the wash and detail! Awesome looking Cruze!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

EROracing said:


> 2013 ltz rs
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Sharp looking Cruze you got there!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nobody said:


> Happy Friday Cruzetalk! It's the weekend, time to wash the work week of your Cruze. :th_dblthumb2:


Nice looking Cruze! Though I usually don't like the look of most after market rims that are available for the Cruze, yours actually look pretty decent. Cool looking grill too, what kind is it? 

On a side note, you should have did the picture challenge a few weeks back where you had to get an attractive girl posing on or in front of your Cruze. Nobody was able to deliver, so you could have possibly won. No disrespect to whom ever your lady friend in the picture is, lol!


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Finally took a picture of my dirty gurl.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

Vinny said:


> Here is my 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS package


What rims are thoes? 

Sent from Ru5ty's galaxy S III


----------



## PalmBeachCruze (Jul 7, 2013)

lowered, zzp short ram intake, forge bov, de-badged 15% all around and windshield tinted 35%, and trifecta 93 tune


----------



## PalmBeachCruze (Jul 7, 2013)

you should do a write up on porting the intake manifold and the turbo manifold...i'd love to do it but have no idea how


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

Sent from my beast GS4


----------



## zhouyu (Jul 11, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

2012 Chevy Cruze Autumn Metallic 6AT


----------



## SotoStyley (May 30, 2013)

It May it not have been the best way to paint the rims but i put a lot of effort into it. They came out great and have held up awesome.


----------



## Zachlava (Aug 1, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Iceman (Apr 20, 2013)

my 2012 1lt 1.4 6spd


----------



## Vinny (Apr 4, 2013)

And there she was sitting all alone at the end of 86 fest this past weekend. 
She represented well for the Cruzers!


----------



## Iceman (Apr 20, 2013)

Niceeeee


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Just got it tinted (35%). Love this car more and more everyday.


----------



## Iceman (Apr 20, 2013)

So clean nobody. Like the rims

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DylanModz (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Nophix (Aug 24, 2013)

Here's my '11 LT after a week of ownership. 

The mod bug bit, now I'm shopping. Mostly appearance, but some audio.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Nophix (Aug 24, 2013)

Forgot the pic.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Vinny (Apr 4, 2013)

Vinny here again...Hellooooo


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Nobody said:


> Just got it tinted (35%). Love this car more and more everyday.


I want those rims so! And they look so sexy on that color


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## ChevyAllDay (Jul 24, 2013)

My 13 Eco M6 this passed weekend. I love my car.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChevyAllDay said:


> My 13 Eco M6 this passed weekend. I love my car.


Fogs were already on or did you have them instal?


----------



## ChevyAllDay (Jul 24, 2013)

i had them added on. I've had them on the last 4 vehicles prior to this one, had to have them on the cruze.


----------



## littleredcruze (Jun 20, 2013)

*2013 chevy cruze rs*


----------



## BigMoe (Aug 19, 2013)

Was a nice day the other day.. No rain in the forecast.. I thought to myself "I'm gonna wash my car today." right then the sky turned dark. Just my luck 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## cruzecat (Sep 14, 2013)

Just took delivery of this Chevy Cruze diesel. Here are some pics ,I am totally loving this car.
Well I was trying to post a picture here but it seems like I'm having some trouble.


----------



## cruzecat (Sep 14, 2013)

*Posting pics*

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App can't get my pics to post on here


----------



## cruzecat (Sep 14, 2013)

I finally got the picture posted. Sorry it took me so many post to get it together.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

bjballar41 said:


> Here's mine withe my xtreme. I'm from a Chevy family. Looking to add a third Chevy.










That's weird bro, I also have a Cruze and an Xtreme... Big Chevy family as well...


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## MichaelD (Jul 26, 2013)

Here's mine!


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Vinny (Apr 4, 2013)

Took a trip out recently to Willow Springs


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

MichaelD said:


> Here's mine!


That looks badass!


----------



## _shamelyss (Jun 28, 2013)

What kind of head lights are those?


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

Had it 2 weeks now. Pretty much stock, no mods planned other than the few I've done so far - added tint (5% rears, 20% sides, 35% windshield) and plastidipped the bowties.










-Rick


----------



## mc2crazy (Oct 25, 2013)

Short lived... 2013 1LT, under 400 miles, mods by Kia :dry:


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

2012 Eco 6MT








Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

last winter:dizzy:


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

My Cruze Diesel


----------



## tavogl (Jun 24, 2013)

2013 2LT RS 
I scratched the drivers front side rim, I feel like I wanna die.
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Cruzechase (Nov 19, 2013)

My 2012 Chevy Cruze. Eibach springs Pro kit, Plasti-dipped emblems and rims, (as well as painted calipers). HID headlights.


----------



## Brendan (Nov 9, 2013)

I sure have seen so so many nice cruze mods on here and all your cars look awesome  sadly my car 0 mod lol not sure why there's no mods installed perhaps i enjoy more modding my bikes rather then cars but once again you all sure have some awesome cruze done up. I'v never seen so many nice grills u could slap on and make it look mint. :0

Here are some pics of ma solo 0 mod cruze which is a Holden Cruze JH SRI-V 1.4 ltr

Thanks everyone 

Lol oppps i lied about 0 mods i forgot i installed an K&N Airbox filter 1 mod down.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Here's a few of mine. Pretty stock right now, I've only had it a week and a half now.


----------



## CruznRpm13 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thar she is


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## billbo (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Vinny (Apr 4, 2013)

Cold weathers done boys & girls.
Let's see some updated shots?

Just going to drop this here.


----------



## rodney5 (Sep 30, 2013)

View attachment 83906
View attachment 83914
View attachment 83922



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## nugget (Dec 9, 2013)

Just picked her up yesterday  2014 Chevy Cruze fully loaded minus fog lights. 2.0L turbo Diesel. so far im pleased haha.


----------



## Blue12Cruze (Jun 30, 2013)

Here's a pic of my '12 Cruze LS 6M....


----------



## Soopah_Troopah (May 18, 2014)

I'm sure its posted someswheres but here she is again.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Eh...1 more




Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Green (May 14, 2014)

trying this 




















Guess it works.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Yup, panties drop


----------



## Bpmcruze (May 27, 2014)

2011 LT/RT 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

Here's my 2011 1.8L Manual. 
Wiper arms are up and windows slightly down due to it being under the sun for a while before I took this picture.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 4, 2013)

New wheel setup on the Cruze for daily use.
Mach 7's from 2Crave.


----------



## thunderstorm (Jun 10, 2014)

2014 1LT RS, driver convenience, technology, enhanced safety.


----------



## rodney5 (Sep 30, 2013)

View attachment 88474



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

-Brad


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

money_man said:


> Yup, panties drop


The "D" will do that! 


-Brad


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Samuel (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't like walking up to her on the drivers side anymore. Stupid people grr! 

Sent from my cat


----------



## Green (May 14, 2014)

Samuel said:


> I don't like walking up to her on the drivers side anymore. Stupid people grr!
> 
> Sent from my cat


Ouch


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

First post!


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Ehrrhrhrjr


----------



## Vinny (Apr 4, 2013)

That looks great XtremeAaron. Is that just overlay or did you bake the taillight to pull it apart?


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Vinny said:


> That looks great XtremeAaron. Is that just overlay or did you bake the taillight to pull it apart?


Just an overlay from MAD.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Heres my baby!


----------



## benzo90 (Feb 26, 2014)

after the debadge.


























before the debadge








21/4" piping from the resonator back, deleted the muffler.


















changed all my interior lights to black lights.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 4, 2013)

XtremeAaron said:


> Just an overlay from MAD.


Props! I didn't think overlay could look that clean.
Gonna have to get some myself then!

Oh and to contribute to the thread. My car at Extreme Dimensions Charity Show.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

Samuel said:


> I don't like walking up to her on the drivers side anymore. Stupid people grr!
> 
> Sent from my cat



I'll take a pic of my fender when I get off work. :sad010:


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

New 2014 LTZ


----------



## Vinny (Apr 4, 2013)

Well...I didn't waste any time with it. lol, got the MAD overlay too.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Well...I didn't waste any time with it. lol, got the MAD overlay too.
> View attachment 91217


If you ever need any more work done don't hesitate to shoot us an e-mail!

Looking nice btw.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 4, 2013)

Went ahead and cut my resonator out. Christ...I had no idea how big the stock one was.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 4, 2013)

Hot Wheels anyone?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Vinny said:


> Went ahead and cut my resonator out. Christ...I had no idea how big the stock one was.


1.8? The 1.4 seem to have smaller ones. I noticed this on the Lordstown tour and when I seen YouTube videos of exhaust installs. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Vinny (Apr 4, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> 1.8? The 1.4 seem to have smaller ones. I noticed this on the Lordstown tour and when I seen YouTube videos of exhaust installs.


1.4T. My resonator was about 2-3 ft long.


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

^^how does it sound? how would ya compare it to the muffler delete sound? what size piping you replace it with?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Vinny said:


> 1.4T. My resonator was about 2-3 ft long.


What year? Mine is barely a foot long when I lifted it at the shop to plan out my exhaust creation. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## CREWS/CRUZE (May 4, 2014)




----------



## RUSSH (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Vinny (Apr 4, 2013)

This past weekend at Spocom.


----------



## crimsondawn (Aug 6, 2013)

Had mine for almost a year now and still enjoying the ride .


----------



## sfcruze (Aug 14, 2014)

This is day five and I'm loving the lt rs more than ever! Great MPGs!


----------



## YukonSinc (Apr 30, 2014)

*2014 Cruze RS*

Had the roof painted black, tinted out the windows, black Bow ties, stainess bumper protector and recently put a hood deflector on to round out the exterior add ons (for now). Still lots on the list of to do's; change out head lights and tail lights for smoked "euro style", front side markers for smoked, change the grill and looking into having factory wheels chromed. Lowering, larger inter-cooler, intake and exhaust. Also putting an LED light bar behind the grill.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Ive done quite a bit since I last posted...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Heres my little guy.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

IROCZILLA said:


> Ive done quite a bit since I last posted...


Love it!


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

Here's a few of mine as it's coming along nicely.

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I like the front bumper plate!


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

YukonSinc said:


> Had the roof painted black, tinted out the windows, black Bow ties, stainess bumper protector and recently put a hood deflector on to round out the exterior add ons (for now). Still lots on the list of to do's; change out head lights and tail lights for smoked "euro style", front side markers for smoked, change the grill and looking into having factory wheels chromed. Lowering, larger inter-cooler, intake and exhaust. Also putting an LED light bar behind the grill.


Hey did u put those chrome handles on or came like that?


----------



## Hobo1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Here is mine, 2011 Chevrolet Cruze ECO. 1.4L Turbocharged, 6 speed. Only has a few mods. K&N Typhoon intake, Magnaflow #15495 Dual Exit Cat-back, LED license plate lights, CRUZE and ECO badges are removed from trunk.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 4, 2013)

Hiiiii guys!


----------



## rodney5 (Sep 30, 2013)

View attachment 121857
View attachment 121865

Missing the summer set up already. Swapped out just in time before the snow hit 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Allynic (Sep 6, 2014)

Stock 1.6T SRI-Z Hatchback apart from the window tint.


----------



## Agent_Orange (Jan 20, 2014)

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## ct xr rider (Jul 15, 2014)

From a few weeks ago, before the snow.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Got the car washed and figured it was a cool opportunity to grab a pic while it was closed.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Here's mine from today. Poor thing was left out in the Minnesota snow 




Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Fine I'll play along 

Just finished up the lower lip plastidip yesterday turned out really good.









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Samuel (Jun 4, 2014)

God bless Texas


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

Don't take many pictures of the cruze this was a couple months ago when i got the new wheels on.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Don't know if I posted in here yet or not. 

















Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## WFcruze2013 (Dec 22, 2014)

Here ya go, a lil dirty but oh well.


----------



## terryscruze (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

WFcruze2013 said:


> View attachment 128577
> Here ya go, a lil dirty but oh well.


Usually not a fan of blacked out tails but this is REAL nice.


----------



## WFcruze2013 (Dec 22, 2014)

iKermit said:


> Usually not a fan of blacked out tails but this is REAL nice.


 Thank you!


----------



## jsnowbordr47 (Aug 10, 2013)

Not sure if I ever posted mine, had a nice B&W photo-op Christmas day in by the California State Capitol.


----------



## Blackhawksr71 (Dec 23, 2014)

here is my 2014 LTZ RS. All stock for now only 11,000 miles


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Blackhawksr71 said:


> here is my 2014 LTZ RS. All stock for now only 11,000 miles


Is the color BGM or Blue Ray Metallic?


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Vinny said:


> Hiiiii guys!



What are those wheels?


----------



## Allynic (Sep 6, 2014)

Stock 1.6T Cruze SRI Z Hatchback.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

What color is that? I wish we had that color option here in the United States. Nice looking Cruze!




Allynic said:


> Stock 1.6T Cruze SRI Z Hatchback.
> View attachment 129394
> View attachment 129402


----------



## Aphron (Nov 24, 2012)

Crappy picture, but all I've really done lol. After having few modded cars, this was the first car I went to someone ELSE's car and tried to open the trunk, as it was 2 parking spots away /facepalm. So now its different lol!


----------



## Allynic (Sep 6, 2014)

Starks8 said:


> What color is that? I wish we had that color option here in the United States. Nice looking Cruze!


Its called Karma and its classed as a blue yet somtimes looks green to me. Thanks. My wife preferred the hatch to the sedan and I wasn't disagreeing.


----------



## tdr37803 (Dec 7, 2014)

Its shame the hatchback isn't available in the US


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

tdr37803 said:


> Its shame the hatchback isn't available in the US


I never even knew they existed... So bad ass


----------



## sfcruze (Aug 14, 2014)

Here's how I cruze after I got vinyl accents


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Murica. Pic from a recent Weekend-cation to Gatlinburg









Embiggen link http://i.imgur.com/c6FIoFJ.jpg


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I miss the Cruze... My wife and I always talk about the feeling we get when we had it.


----------



## CruzeBop (Mar 17, 2011)

My grandpa Cruze 2.0TD born 2010 but still going strong.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

CruzeBop said:


> My grandpa Cruze 2.0TD born 2010 but still going strong.
> 
> View attachment 129681


Looks good with those wheels.


----------



## Granite2LT (Dec 11, 2013)

My 2014 Cruze 2LT, "Stella" Has about 31,000 Miles on her


----------



## Emilgan (Dec 28, 2014)

my cruze


----------



## Emilgan (Dec 28, 2014)

my cruze


----------



## CruzeBop (Mar 17, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Took a trip out recently to Willow Springs
> View attachment 44370
> View attachment 44378
> View attachment 44386


Just stunning


----------



## Vinny (Apr 4, 2013)

Just wanna say it's been a pleasure growing with this community. Met alot of cool people and happy to have helped those that I could. The time has now come to start a new project tho. Hope to still see some of you around!

Can't wait to see who kills the Cruze game next!
Take care guys!


----------



## WFcruze2013 (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## peligro911 (Apr 8, 2015)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iCRUZEape (Mar 13, 2015)

So far I dipped the wheels black, Change to copper spark plugs (.28 Gap) and switched to full synthetic oil. My Trifecta Tune should be here this Friday. This is the 1st car that I am doing most of the work myself. And I must say, I'm hooked. I'm ready to get under the hood again!!


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

Trying some of the Mothers MTech products


----------



## Atlantis_Ro5e (Sep 5, 2013)

Installed the springs and thought id share the new look.


----------



## jhartleytx (May 24, 2015)

2014 LTZ RS. Has the sun and sound package. I blacked out the chevy badges on front and back with PlastiDip. Got bored with the look so I decided to spice it up with some bright aluminum colored PlastiDip rally stripes on the front and back.


----------



## JWill417 (Jun 12, 2015)

Finally got it tinted. 20 sides and back and 5% brow.


----------



## dinoreal (Mar 9, 2015)

2014 Cruze 2.0TD


----------



## Miami (Jun 16, 2015)

2011, not typing all the extra bs


----------



## Xanniebarman (Jun 17, 2015)

Woah didnt know they had 5x105 in 92


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

The gravel in the alley makes it hard to keep my tires clean...first world problems I guess. One of these days I'll remember to carry some floss down and de-badge the Cruze and Eco.


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

2011 eco black bow ties k&n intake.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

2015 4th July Sydney Holden Cruze group, first meet. My car is the first on the left.

View attachment 153834


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

Aussie said:


> 2015 4th July Sydney Holden Cruze group, first meet. My car is the first on the left.
> 
> View attachment 153834


I like the Holden nose better. Looks very Cadillac'esque.


----------



## Provogue911 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi,

Just sharing pics of my frnds car, in Trivandrum. The guy owns a moded Chevy cruze and C class.

Owner - Chindu Devaraj
Moded by Hot wheels, Trivandrum
Source- FB


----------



## WNYHooligan (Mar 25, 2015)

This is how she sits now. The lowering springs are in the mail.


Here's the back end before the black wheels.


----------



## 15Cruze (Jul 6, 2015)

Bought last week and loving it!


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

rodney5 said:


> View attachment 121857
> View attachment 121865
> 
> Missing the summer set up already. Swapped out just in time before the snow hit
> ...


Rodney5 which wheels are those?


----------



## rodney5 (Sep 30, 2013)

Spec 1 SP-8 19x9.5 rear +32
19x8.5 front +38


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Bart (Mar 10, 2015)

A little while ago, a meeting of the Dutch/Belgium Cruze community. Yes, this is all of us. Including the guy who sneakily switched to an Orlando 


















"Every man meets his match" they say... In Dutch it translates a little better; "Boss above Boss"


----------



## connorwm (Jan 22, 2015)

Buddy of mine had some extra tickets to the track day at the Kansas Speedway. I got to take the Cruze around for a couple laps which was really cool. Unfortunately they missed my car (among others) when they posted the pictures of the cars crossing the finish line but I'm glad I took a couple pictures when I was there. I don't have any mods to show off but thought someone else might enjoy the pic.






.


----------



## cruzeman48 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Here ya go.
View attachment 157026
View attachment 157042


----------



## cruze.control (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey everyone, here is mine


----------



## madmikess (Aug 17, 2015)

Just purchased, pre-owned 2014 LTZ RS. Enjoying it so far.








Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## rodney5 (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Diversify (Aug 14, 2015)

2011 LS Automatic


----------



## HighwayCruzin (Aug 20, 2015)

2013 2lt


----------



## cruze.control (Aug 2, 2015)

updated photo. added a lip


----------



## dinoreal (Mar 9, 2015)

Here are some updated pics of my my 2014 Cruze Diesel.


----------



## thisoneguy (Sep 13, 2015)

'15 Cruze LT that I picked up over Labor Day weekend, along side my '02 RSX-S.


----------



## houGA3625 (Sep 20, 2015)

My 2015 rs


----------



## CruzinUtah (Sep 11, 2015)

[HR][/HR]Heres my new to me 2012 RS/LT lovin it so far.


----------



## freeza (Jun 25, 2015)

Deciding what mods I wanna do!


----------



## 1.4 Booster (Feb 20, 2015)

Getting her Halloween ready.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Nice rides!


----------



## LS2 BLAZER (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Alec.horner24 (Oct 12, 2015)

She's a work in progress


----------



## cruze.control (Aug 2, 2015)

My Eco


----------



## Bart (Mar 10, 2015)

Cruzes are scarce in the Netherlands... So every Cruze sighting is worth a pic!
Even it's a fellow Cruzer from another country haha


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

cruze.control said:


> View attachment 166938
> 
> 
> My Eco


BRAVO Man that is beautiful... I don't know if it's the angle or the stance but kudos.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

iKermit said:


> BRAVO Man that is beautiful... I don't know if it's the angle or the stance but kudos.


Agreed. I wonder where he got those headlights?


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

sparkman said:


> Agreed. I wonder where he got those headlights?


Google "winjet cruze headlights".


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

2012 rs


----------



## D:JoeCruze (Nov 24, 2015)

2014 LS 6spd


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

My daughters 2015 SRI-V 1.6T manual Hatchback, and my 2012 CDX diesel.

View attachment 170633


----------



## RocketFoot (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## EINSER CRUZE (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## KyRo23 (Feb 16, 2016)

My Cruze the night before I bought it


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Here's my favorite picture of my car I've taken so far, 7 months after I got it. Had it now for almost a year, and I've put on 20,500 miles. I still love the car and if anything it's just grown on me even more, and it has not given me any problems. Looking forward to many more miles and more time spent in this forum talking with you fine folks. I'll post another good picture when I finally get around to cleaning it. Have a great day!


----------



## gCruze14 (Mar 22, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crown_chronivic (Feb 11, 2016)

Crash BandiCruze on a good day







Crash BandiCruze today, waiting for a new fender 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Mine next to a Beamer here at work...about a day after my Zspec grille install...but a few days before my clear sidemarker install.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

crown_chronivic said:


> Crash BandiCruze on a good day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sucks to see that! Hopefully you get that beauty fixed up soon and back on the open road!


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

2014 2lt


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

I want these tail lights!! Will they fit a 2014? And where can I get them?!


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

EINSER CRUZE said:


>


 I want!


----------



## ethana912 (Feb 24, 2016)

Bone stock 2014 diesel in rain forest green. Just got it 6 days ago. 20% window tint goes on in the morning.


----------



## gCruze14 (Mar 22, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gCruze14 (Mar 22, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

Was pretty surprised how clean the top end of my engine is, half dreading what I'd see after 30K of mostly city miles torture this car has been through the last year. I have no clue what the first owner who put the first 98K on did for their oil regimen, but I've been using Mobil 0w30 advanced fuel economy with ACDelco filters. 






















Hopefully Mr. Postman comes today with a new valve cover :uhh:


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## hernan l. (Nov 27, 2015)

Enviado desde mi GT-I9500 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

hernan I. you have a nice car, what engine and transmission do you have?


----------



## hernan l. (Nov 27, 2015)

Aussie.
150 hp diesel engine, 5-speed manual gearbox.
Engine Code z20 (LLW) manufactured in South Korea by GMDAT


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

hernan l. said:


> Aussie.
> 150 hp diesel engine, 5-speed manual gearbox.
> Engine Code z20 (LLW) manufactured in South Korea by GMDAT


That sounds like the series 1 diesel that we had in Australia. I have a series II diesel and a 6 speed auto, 161HP.

View attachment 184754


----------



## hernan l. (Nov 27, 2015)

here in Argentina until 2011 came with 150 hp engine, from 2012 to present with the 163 hp engine and 6-speed automatic transmission.


----------



## hernan l. (Nov 27, 2015)

the new 2016 Cruze will be built in Argentina, near my home, haha. And have the same 163 hp engine and dual-clutch gearbox 7-speed


----------



## Mitchell (Dec 6, 2014)

Follow me on Instagram @maker_mitch


----------



## Jaggerz (Feb 20, 2016)

Here are some of mine from today. It was foggy/rainy and I need some more pictures as I don't have very many. The last picture is right after I picked it up.


----------



## Kruise (Sep 28, 2011)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Mine next to a Beamer here at work...about a day after my Zspec grille install...but a few days before my clear sidemarker install.


How do you like the zspec grille? can you take one or two more photos of the zspec grille on your car?


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Kruise said:


> How do you like the zspec grille? can you take one or two more photos of the zspec grille on your car?


I love it! There's been absolutely no decrease in MPG since installing either, that's a concern of some members. Here's my before and after pic I took.


----------



## hernan l. (Nov 27, 2015)

Hace un par de dias estuve en el campo viendo la cosecha de soja y le hice unas fotos de el auto con el telefono. 
Estas son

A couple of days spent in the field watching the soybean harvest and gave him some pictures of the car with the phone.
These are


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

anthonysmith93 said:


> I love it! There's been absolutely no decrease in MPG since installing either, that's a concern of some members. Here's my before and after pic I took.
> 
> View attachment 185050


more pics please! lol


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

txcruze26 said:


> more pics please! lol


Going to a small meet on Friday, I'll be sure to get some front end pics!


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

A Photoshop edit I did of my cruze and my buddy's 1991 crown vic.


----------



## hernan l. (Nov 27, 2015)

Today it was a little mud. The road was not the best but I had to come.


----------



## 03glgold (Jan 26, 2016)

My phones camera is a little scratched up, sorry for the cloudiness of the picture.


----------

